# Anesthesia for repair of myelomeningocele



## sweetybird0472 (May 15, 2011)

Just learning anesthesia coding and I'm wondering if code 00630 would be appropriate for a myelomeningocele repair?

I have no information that tells me what part of the spine (cervical, thoracic, or lumbar/sacral)  is affected specifically.

Thanks


----------

